# Jalapenos ideas



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Our neighbors, who are the best neighbors ever, gave me some jalapenos yesterday. How do I preserve them? The neighbors are responsible for our freezer corn and tomato sauce.

I figure I'll have to pickle the peppers. When my mom made pickles she just sterilized her jars boiled the lids. That sealed them. She's never done peppers though. (She said she'd do jam the same way. When she made strawberry rhubarb jam she did sterilized jars and added wax to the top before freezing.) 

Oh, do you use pickling salt or regular salt?


----------



## TwosCompany (Jul 17, 2009)

You could always make pepper jelly. Oh, and my new favorite--candied jalapenos. YUM.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Ohh...strawberry jalapeno jelly is really great! Sweet and spicy..yummy.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

We made these- they ROCK- 
This is my blog post - but it has pics and step by step instructions!
we made Mountian pies this weekend- pizza and added these mmmmmmmm
http://beckerstyle.blogspot.com/2011/07/jalapenos-not-on-steeeeick-pickled.html


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

So.... how do you use jalapeno jelly? It doesn't sound especially appealing to me.

The recipe in this link shows the peppers sliced while most recipes cut them the long way. I really like them but the way in Becka's link. :0


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

with cream cheese on a cracker


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Jalapeno jelly is awesome! I remember years ago when it was strictly gourmet fare. We always had it on top of a bagel spread with cream cheese, and then with the pretty green jelly on top. Never made it though.

Becka, thanks so much for the recipe! Looks like you hit the motherlode. I've bookmarked it for our jalapenos in a few weeks.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Jalapeno jelly is awesome on sandwiches. Dh told me I need to rename it jalapeno spread. I also cooked some pork steaks in the crockpot last week with a jar of it, plus garlic, salt and pepper and they were seriously delicious.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Dehyrate them or sew them on a string and hang them, they dry and are beautiful and great to eat.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

Does anybody know how to can them? Jelly isn't something we'd like.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

My husband and I pickle jalapeno peppers almost every year and we love them, add them to everything we can think of. Here is the recipe we use. You'll probably need around 3 lbs of peppers (maybe a little less) to make one batch, which is about five pint jars. We leave all the seeds in when we pickle them, but you don't have to if you don't want it to be too terribly hot.

11 cups sliced (1/2 inch rings) jalapeno peppers
6 cups of white vinegar
2 cups of water 
three garlic cloves, crushed

Combine vinegar, water and garlic. Bring to a boil over med-high heat. Reduce heat and boild gently for five minutes, until garlic flavor infuses the liquid. Dicard garlic. 

Pack raw pepper slices into hot pint jars, within a generous 1/2 inch of top of jar. Ladle hot picking liquid into jars, leaving a 1/2 inch headspace. Remove airbubbles and adjust headspace. Wipe rims, apply lids and screwbands. 

Process in boiling water bath for ten minutes, remove jars and cool. 

I also have a killer salsa recipe that calls for three cups of chopped jalapeno peppers and three cups of chopped tomatoes, if you're interested. It's kinda hot, but we love hot food. 

Jalapeno jelly is really good, at my old job I was selling jars of it for 5 dollars per jar, and it was very popular. It's good on peanut butter sandwiches, or for glazing chicken, or on crackers with cream cheese. What I did was bring a jar to a work potluck with cream cheese and crackers, and then the requests to buy jars started coming.  So even if you don't think you'd like it yourself, you stand to make some money off of it, or it makes a good Christmas gift. Also you need a little less than one pound of jalapenos to make one batch (five jars about) of jelly. 

My godfather smokes his jalapenos to make chipotle peppers, but I am not sure how he goes about doing this.

Other times we will chop our jalapeno peppers and freeze them, and just take out what we need to add to recipes. Sorry for the long post, we are freaks for jalapeno peppers so I have lots of ideas.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

blynn said:


> My godfather smokes his jalapenos to make chipotle peppers, but I am not sure how he goes about doing this.
> 
> Other times we will chop our jalapeno peppers and freeze them, and just take out what we need to add to recipes. Sorry for the long post, we are freaks for jalapeno peppers so I have lots of ideas.


To smoke for chipotles they need to be ripe ( red ripe ) 

http://www.chipotlepeppers.net/info/smoking-jalapenos-to-make-chipotles

This is something I keep looking at doing as I use chipotles in adobo sauce quite a bit in cooking.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Joshie,

Try this I've been making these for over 20 years, I do both whole & sliced with the same recipe, hope you enjoy it as much as we do. MM

Mountain Mick&#8217;s Pickled Jalapenos by Mick Blake, Baree
for every 
1 kilogram Jalapenos use 
650ml vinegar (white or apple cider)
550ml water
60g salt, eg sea salt or pickling salt
30 peppercorns, whole
30 coriander seeds, whole
40 yellow mustard seeds
1 bay leaf
I washing them and then cutting them into slices about 5mm thick (can be left whole just put a small cut in the side of each Jalapeno), Put sliced chillies into sterilized jars, pushing down to pack in as many as possible and leaving a centimetre or so at the top. 

Put vinegar, water, bay leaf, peppercorns, mustard seeds, coriander seeds and salt into a large pan and bring to the boil, then pour hot mix over sliced jalapenos, make sure you share out the peppercorns and coriander seeds in to each jar. 

Once cool than tighten lid and store in larder for one month after pickling, for best results. After opening refrigerator so your pickled jalapenos are best try to consumed within one month of opening jar. as if they last that long. Mick


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi suzyhomemaker09

Yes your right normally chipotles they need to be ripe (red ripe). But I smoke both red ripe & unripe green jalapenos (JalapeÃ±o chico), 

http://www.fiery-foods.com/cooking-with-chiles/143-chipotle-flavors/93-pepper-profile-chipotles 

and they end up with to different flavoured smoked chilli the green ones are sweeter and kind of fruity, Try smoking green jalapenos , I use them in a Chilli Chicken & rice, I soak the "Chico" for 1 hour and blend with olive oil, lots garlic, cumin powder, coriander powder, salt & Black pepper into a paste I them fry onions and diced chicken meat in lager pan as the chicken browns I add the Chico paste, cook for 5 minutes now add 800ml diced can tomatoes cook for 5 more minutes now add the same amount of per cooked rice warm rice and sever with tortillas, hope you enjoy MM. 



suzyhomemaker09 said:


> To smoke for chipotles they need to be ripe ( red ripe )
> 
> http://www.chipotlepeppers.net/info/smoking-jalapenos-to-make-chipotles
> 
> This is something I keep looking at doing as I use chipotles in adobo sauce quite a bit in cooking.


----------



## missyann100 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a baggie full of jalapenos my husband wants jalapeno poppers. Anyong got a recipe for jalapeno poppers? He was thinking cheese, and breaded. I have Kerry Gold dubliner that I figured I'd try as stuffing. Do you just slit them and insert the cheese? egg wash and breading? italian seasoning? Just wondering. Thanks, Michelle


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Oh...I have something better than poppers. Mix cream cheese and some sharp shredded cheese together . Cut the jalapenos in half. You can take all the seeds out and membranes or leave them in. Fill the jalapenos with the cheese mixture. Take some bacon strips and cut them into 1/3rds. Now wrap the stuffed jalapeno with a 1/3 slice of bacon, secure with a toothpick. Bake in the oven at 375 for 15 to 25 min on a pan with a rack so the bacon grease will drop off. Bake until bacon is crispy and done. These are soooooooo good. You'll never go back to plain poppers again!


----------



## missyann100 (Aug 16, 2011)

TJN66 said:


> Oh...I have something better than poppers. Mix cream cheese and a sharp cheese together. Cut the jalapenos in half. You can take all the seeds out and membranes or leave them in. Fill the jalapenos with the cheese mixture and then wrap with a 3 inch slice of bacon, secure with a toothpick. Bake in the oven at 350 for 15 min or until bacon is crispy and done. These are soooooooo good. You'll never go back to plain poppers again!


Thanks those do sound great. I can't do store bought bacon, or cream cheese. I have white cheddar that I use. I didn't want to explain my situation thats why I kind of posted what I was thinking we wanted to make. Thanks again. Michelle


----------

